# Now I'm kinda showing my age.......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Too funny not to share...............






​


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

"Holy cow!"....... I miss that show!

Steve


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess it was before my time. I did feel old when I started watching Starwars and my 3yr old blurted out " we are watching angry birds" .

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Stevec, MASH is still on. We get it on Dish Network channels here. One of the best shows ever made.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Stevec, MASH is still on. We get it on Dish Network channels here. One of the best shows ever made.


yes it is, well untill you get into the seasons when alan alda was directing it.but they werent all that bad either.

radar is one of the most iconic charcters ever on tv,him and max klinger


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lets have some fun......

in the show, where was Radar from?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Iowa, I believe?

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

right.......

what town?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ottumwa , iowa


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

who played 2 differant officers and became a regular on the show?


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Mash is the best!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> who played 2 differant officers and became a regular on the show?


Harry Morgan.....Major Gen. Bartford Hamilton Steele and Col. Sherman T. Potter.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

who played Maj. Borelli?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Alan Aldas dad Robert I think it was his dad ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What was Max Klingers favorite restaurant ? And yes it is a real place and yes they do have the best Hungarian hotdogs. And he really did grow up in the neighborhood.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220 your absolutely right

Harry Morgan

he made his first appearnence on M*A*S*H* as Major General Bartford Hamilton Steele

and later became a regular on the show as Col. Sherman T. Potter


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> What was Max Klingers favorite restaurant ? And yes it is a real place and yes they do have the best Hungarian hotdogs. And he really did grow up in the neighborhood.


tony packo's in toledo ohio


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you know that or google it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i actualy knew it

there isnt an episode of M*A*S*H* i havent seen,still watch it when i can

i even seen the movie that started it all(many times)

which person played the same character in the movie and the tv show

hint, he is the only person that was in both


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

why did radar always have something in one hand


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i actualy knew it
> 
> there isnt an episode of M*A*S*H* i havent seen,still watch it when i can
> 
> ...


Radar gary burghoff (sp) was in both...right.

I haven't a clue about why he always held something in one hand.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

his left hand was deformed at birth............


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

You both are correct


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

learn something new every day...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Harry Morgan also appeared as a marshal in a movie in the 1970's with a kind of famous line "what I'll do on your grave won't pass for flowers". What was the movie?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The shootist.............. It's about the only John wayne movie I can watch. Don't ask why, cause you probably won't like the answer you get.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:clapclap:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hawkeye, Margaret, and which other character were the only ones to last from the original movie all the way through to the end of the series.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You old farts were watching TV and I was calling fox and coyotes and running raccoons with dogs. They didn't have them thar dvr's back then!!! what show did Colonel Smithers appear on and then got transferred before he could hook up with the Blonde chick Alda was after who had a crush on him???


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> The shootist.............. It's about the only John wayne movie I can watch. Don't ask why, cause you probably won't like the answer you get.


are you dissing the Duke?



220swift said:


> Hawkeye, Margaret, and which other character were the only ones to last from the original movie all the way through to the end of the series.


that would be the good father Mulcahy



Bigdrowdy1 said:


> You old farts were watching TV and I was calling fox and coyotes and running raccoons with dogs. They didn't have them thar dvr's back then!!! what show did Colonel Smithers appear on and then got transferred before he could hook up with the Blonde chick Alda was after who had a crush on him???


the only col. smithers i can think of was from james bond, goldfinger if my memory serves me correctly


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> are you dissing the Duke?


Nope, just telling it like it is....


----------

